
This is why Equifax should use a reputable domain name and SSL Cert - nikisweeting
https://securityequifax2017.com/
======
nikisweeting
And the submission page too:
[https://securityequifax2017.com/eligibility/eligibility.html](https://securityequifax2017.com/eligibility/eligibility.html)

------
jgrahamc
What's wrong with their SSL certificate?

~~~
nikisweeting
It's not tied to equifax.com, it's an off-the-shelf cert you get from Amazon
with no official verification.

Banks and financial institutions generally opt for the expensive EV certs that
formally verify the owning company.

